# Window Treatment Make-Overs



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

Now that we have had our new 316RL for a few months, we have a few ideas on how the floor plan could be changed/enhanced to more suit our particular tastes, while keeping the general layout and size within the same parameters.

I find it fun and challenging to add my personal customized touches to the interior décor in the RV's we've owned through the years.

In this particular model, the swivel chairs consistently bumped and loosened from the wall the lambrequins on the 2 side windows in the rear living area. So I removed the lambrequins from those 2 windows, and custom sewed fabric side panels; complete with leather edging salvaged from the discarded lambrequins. I also created tiebacks, again using discards of the coordinating fabric from the lambrequins. For the main body of the curtain panels, I was able to find fabric in my local area which was very similar to the Outback's original Truffle décor upholstery fabric that is used on the dinette seat cushions and sleeper sofa. FYI: I didn't want to order the actual fabric from Keystone to the tune of $43+ per yard! I have kept the remaining lambrequins on the other windows since the difficulty was with the side windows while using the swivel chairs. I will attach pictures showing the finished curtain panels.

In the bedroom in an effort to coordinate the décor with my newly purchased comforter, I replaced our Outback's original non-descript beige bedroom curtains with my own creation, using the original curtain as my guide. (I thought the bedroom décor needed a little pizazz)! I will also post "before and after" pictures of this project.

Another personal touch I added, was dark brown braid trim to the upper and lower edges on the barrel lampshade over the dinette and also on the shade of the wall sconce between the dinette and sofa windows. I would like to replace both of those fixtures, but as yet I haven't found any on the web or at camping stores to suit my taste.

Compared to the larger master bedroom(s) in our Class A and 5th wheel RV's, with large dresser, vanity/sink and full rear wall wardrobe closet, and W/D combo; this 316RL bedroom is quite small. 
While trying to rectify the lack of drawer space, I found a light-weight chest of wicker drawers that I was able to place at the foot of the bed on the wall between the hallway and bathroom doors. I fastened it to the wall using heavy duty Velcro tape stapled onto both the back of the chest and the wall, which keeps it nicely in place during transit. There is 28" between the foot of the bed and the wall, so this 11" deep by 14" wide chest fits perfectly while still allowing nearly 17" of walk-space between it and the queen bed.

There are many other décor changes I've made to our new 2014 Outback 316RL and will be finding more décor projects to work on I'm certain. A future project for me, will be making and installing shelves in the interior of the 2 bedside wardrobes.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Outstanding ideas I have to show my wife. Get her inspired. 
Keep us posted on any other ideas.
Thanks


----------



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

robertized said:


> Cottagek you ran into some of the same problems with the Lambrequins as we did, the rear seating area in our trailer is similar to yours. I did a post about this myself, after removing them from various windows we ended up replacing the two swivel rockers with two much lighter accent chairs with leather fronts and burlap backs. I like what you did to solve your problem and dress up the inside of your trailer. I will need your address so I can send you my Lambrequins so you can do the same for us. (LOL) Good Luck.
> 
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=36649&st=0&p=440041&fromsearch=1&#entry440041


Hi,
I'm glad you liked my "lambrequin" solution. I found out that the factory definitely loves to use staples!! There must have been half a million of them I had to remove in order to salvage the fabric...and they were not the usual size upholstery staples either; but were teeny tiny ones and very well embedded! I spent at least 3+ hrs on each of the 4 lambrequins just trying to remove the staples so I could re-purpose the coordinating fabrics! 
I wish I could help you, but this was a lot more time-consuming and labor intensive project than I counted on. I am a proficient seamstress and this even challenged my abilities!! It was a 'trial and error' type project, but I am very pleased that now when people are in our rig, their eyes don't seem to focus on the difference between the window treatments... Which is the very essence of why I was trying so hard to incorporate the original fabric when trimming out the curtains and tie-backs. 
Despite the complications and frustrating aspects of this project, I am glad I went to all this trouble! 
While recently online and looking through the Keystone photos of their 2014 Outback trailers, I have noticed the manufacturer seems to have eliminated it's use of lambrequins and replaced them with regular curtain panels hung under the cornice boards! Kudos to Keystone!!








(Although after seeing their curtain panels, I like the details of my design better!)


----------



## CottageK (Jan 16, 2014)

Gr8daggett said:


> Outstanding ideas I have to show my wife. Get her inspired.
> Keep us posted on any other ideas.
> Thanks


Glad you liked my ideas! I enjoy trying to re-design or re-purpose things and some of my projects have turned out to be more difficult than anticipated! But I do like creative challenges!


----------



## andrewwilliam (10 mo ago)

Curtains, nets, blinds, shutters, and all the other things that go with them are called "curtains," "nets," "blinds," "shutters," and so on. When you think about the different types of common blinds, like Roman, roller, pleated, vertical, Venetian, blackout, and so on, it's easy to see why having a simple name to describe them is important.


----------

